# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  رولها در اسکیوال سرور  sql server

## IKHATAMI

سلام
من یک تعداد کاربر در
security\logins تعریف کردم و قراره این کاربران در برنامه به بانک اطلاعاتی خاصی دسترسی داشته باشند.
از نظر امنیتی چه محدودیتها و چگونه روی کاربران اعمال کنم که نتوانند خرابکاری کنند
مثلا نتوانند نرم افزار اسکیوال سرور منیجر را با نام کاربریشان باز کنند یا نتوانند جدولی حذف کنند و ...

در server roles  باید sysadmin تیک داشته باشد تا برنامه کار کند

----------


## bitasoft.ir

> سلام
> من یک تعداد کاربر در
> security\logins تعریف کردم و قراره این کاربران در برنامه به بانک اطلاعاتی خاصی دسترسی داشته باشند.
> از نظر امنیتی چه محدودیتها و چگونه روی کاربران اعمال کنم که نتوانند خرابکاری کنند
> مثلا نتوانند نرم افزار اسکیوال سرور منیجر را با نام کاربریشان باز کنند یا نتوانند جدولی حذف کنند و ...
> 
> در server roles  باید sysadmin تیک داشته باشد تا برنامه کار کند


* 
سلام
توضیحات کامل در مورد سطح دسترسی ها دیتابیس:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l.../ms189121.aspx

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...=sql.105).aspx
*

----------

